# ipod non reconnu par itunes sur imac Mac os x 10.6.2



## didz3001 (1 Mars 2010)

Bonjour,

J'ai une ipod nano 4GO acheté en 2006. Je viens de passer sur mac. J'ai un IMAC avec MAC OS X - 10.6.2.
J'ai installé la dernière version de ITUNES, mais lorsque je branche mon IPOD, via le cordon USB, ITUNES s'ouvre mais n'affiche pas mon IPOD. Il est pourtant reconnu sur le bureau IMAC. 
Impossible de l'afficher!!!

Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider???


----------



## didz3001 (3 Mars 2010)

bon ben je vois que personne n'a de réponse à me fournir. J'ai réinitialisé mon Ipod, mais toujours par reconnu dans ITUNES.
Je ne vois qu'un chose, c'est de désinstaller itunes et de le réinstaller, mais je doute de l'efficacité de l'opération car j'ai téléchargé la dernière version d'Itunes.

Si quelqu'un a une autre idée... merci de m'en faire part.


----------



## Sly54 (3 Mars 2010)

Pas d'idée.

Mais as tu regardé les fils qui parlent de la même chose : tu les trouve tout en bas de cette fenêtre, sur la gauche. Il y aura peut être de bonnes idées


----------



## Macuserman (3 Mars 2010)

Hello !

Sur Windows, tu as activé l'utilisation comme disque dur par hasard ?
Il est toujours reconnu sous Windows ?


----------



## jerome69300 (3 Mars 2010)

Bonjour,
J'ai exactement le même problème (même OS, même version à jour d'iTunes) : mon Ipod est reconnu sur le bureau, Itunes s'ouvre quand je le connecte, mais il n'apparait pas dans iTunes.
Dans mon cas, le problème vient peut être du fait que je viens d'acheter un nouvel iMac, et qu'avant mon iPod était synchronisé avec iTunes sur mon ancien PC sous Windows.

Merci pour vos conseils à un débutant dans le monde Mac (jusqu'à maintenant, tout allait bien...)


----------



## Macuserman (3 Mars 2010)

Salut ! As tu fait ce que j'ai proposé à notre ami ?


----------



## jerome69300 (3 Mars 2010)

Merci pour ta réponse,
Oui j'ai activé la fonction disque dur, et je l'ai reconnecté sur mon vieux PC, il est reconnu et se synchronise sans probleme...


----------



## Macuserman (3 Mars 2010)

Tu l'as restauré ? 

As tu cherché de l'aide sur le site Support d'Apple ?
http://www.apple.com/fr/support


----------



## jerome69300 (3 Mars 2010)

Oui je suis allé sur le site du support d'Apple mais je ne m'en sors pas...
Au sujet de la restauration, je suis bloqué à l'etape 4 "Au bout de quelques instants, votre iPod saffichera dans le volet Source diTunes." => mon probleme est bien que l'Ipod ne s'affiche pas dans le volet Source !
Je l'ai aussi réinitialisé, sans succès... d'où mon arrivée sur ce forum ;-)


----------



## Moonwalker (4 Mars 2010)

http://support.apple.com/kb/TS1410?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## didz3001 (4 Mars 2010)

je vais essayer de brancher mon IPOD sur PC pour voir s'il le reconnait encore. C'était le cas aurparavant. C'est quand meme dingue que ça marche mieux avec un PC qu'avec un IMAC cet IPOD!!!!!! Moi qui pensait résoudre ce genre de pbl en passant sur MAC! Je suis dégouté.


----------



## Macuserman (4 Mars 2010)

Bon, on va essayer une méthode autre.
Mais avant tout tâche de relativiser les choses hein, c'est pas la fin du monde, et on va résoudre ton souci, il n'y a aucun doute.

La restauration c'est pas compliqué, et tu n'as pas besoin de "suivre des étapes". Tu branches, tu cliques sur "restaurer" et tu laisses iTunes faire&#8230;

Tiens nous au jus !


----------



## jerome69300 (4 Mars 2010)

Bonjour à tous et merci pour vos réponses.

Mon probleme est résolu... j'ai restauré mon iPod depuis mon ancien PC... il a été enfin reconnu par iTunes sur l'iMac (au format Windows) ! Comme je n'arrivais pas à synchroniser, je l'ai restauré à nouveau depuis l'iMac. Il est maintenant au format "Macintosh".

Tout est OK maintenant. La morale c'est que Steve Jobs n'aime vraiment pas Bill Gates !


----------



## Macuserman (5 Mars 2010)

Bon bah j'avais pas tort ! 
Bienvenue sur Mac.


----------



## Vijay (5 Mars 2010)

Et bah parfait j'allais te proposer cette manipulation qui m'a sauvé hier soir  le même problème que toi avec un iPod 5G d'il y a 5ans!!!

Restauration sous mac impossible.... (je n'ai plus de PC ).

Je restaure avec un eepc emprunté à quelqu'un je le rebranche à mon mac hop il est reconnu et je peu enfin rerestaurer en format Mac bien sur 

Et je peux reenjoy ma nouvelle bibliothèque musicale car il est vrai cet iPod n'avais pas été synchronisé depuis au moins 4 ans  Mais là avec iHome c'est impec!


----------



## didz3001 (9 Mars 2010)

Merci à Jérôme. Ca marche. Il suffit de restaurer sur PC pour que l'IMAC le reconnaisse.
Après réflexion  ça semble logique.
Merci à tous


----------

